# Partagas Chicos vs. Quintero Puritos?



## zipa (May 24, 2008)

Of the two el cheapos mentioned in the title, which one would you pick as your quick little "bulk cigar", and why? Both seem to cost around $1 (0.85 euros for the chicos and 0.75 euros for the puritos), so these would seem like a decent alternative to cigarillos to me.

Opinions, dear sirs and ma'ams, if you please...


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Never had the Quinteros, but I'm never without a box of the Chicos on hand. :tu

Good, rustic Partagas flavor in a small package. Great with a cupppa, as well.


----------



## zipa (May 24, 2008)

The Quintero Puritos seems somewhat of an unknown, might just have to order both and check for myself...


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I have the Chicos and Quinteros Panetelas . Flavor wise the Chicos are much stronger then the Quints . I will add that the Chicos are relatively fresh and the Quints are aged about 8 years . When I start to run out of the Chicos I will order more , not so sure about the Quints as of yet . :ss


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I got into the Chicos for awhile when they were on sale, and while they are OK, they wear on you after awhile in that they are almost always coming unraveled. Flavor is great for what you are smoking, and USUALLY by the time they unravel, you are half done anyway, and that is pitch time, unless you are MRN who seems to be able to get a good hour out of any MM.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Chicos are the way to go. They are starting to dwindle in availability. Not to say you can't get them easily, but sources are starting to run out. How long ago were they discontinued, 2002?


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Fistville said:


> Chicos are the way to go. They are starting to dwindle in availability. Not to say you can't get them easily, but sources are starting to run out. How long ago were they discontinued, 2002?


I beleive my Chicos were fresh in 2007 when I bought them .


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Well I've never been so happy to be wrong.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Fistville said:


> Well I've never been so happy to be wrong.


:tpd: Love thes...can't get enough.


----------

